# Public Car Park Valeter Insurance HELP!



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I am in the process of setting up my own car valeting business in a public car park. I will be renting spaces off the council, so this will effectively be my premises. 

I need insurance that will cover me to ocassionally move customers cars from space to as the space is a little tight. The problem i have is that companys wont cover me under motortrade insurance as it is not on the public highway.

There are plenty of car washes in car parks that operate in a similar way (granted most are franchises and probably have some sort of deal) and they it would seem have cover.

Can anyone help?

Kind Regards
Ben


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I should be able to sort something for you, but there will probably be restrictions re theft etc, but you can get cover to move the vehicles and Public Liability Insurance.

The Insurers are currently on roughly a 7 day quote turnaround at the moment though, so it is unlikely we will get any figures before the new year now.


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks il pm you my details


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No worries. Pm me your telephone number etc and we can have a chat tomorrow.


----------

